# tach auch



## foofighter41 (10 Aug. 2006)

joah ich bin auch neu dabei bin der foofighter41(wo der name wohl herkommt)
und werde hoffentlich durch interessante beiträge glänzen


----------



## spoiler (10 Aug. 2006)

Ich hoffe ich auch  Also viel Spass bei uns. Zeig was du kannst


----------



## foofighter41 (10 Aug. 2006)

aber immer doch ;-) lol


----------



## Driver (10 Aug. 2006)

dann mal herzlich willkommen an board mr. foo 
lass die tasten klimpern und viel spass!

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (10 Aug. 2006)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob du es schaffst hier zu glänzen! Ich drücke dir die Daumen! 

Viel Spass an Board, stöber schön, have fun und lass was von dir hören!


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## foofighter41 (10 Aug. 2006)

jo danke für die herzliche aufnahme


----------



## AMUN (11 Aug. 2006)

Auch von mir ein willkommen an Board

MfG
Meister


----------

